# Hand Knitted "Criss Cross Ripple" Scarf, Cowl, Beanie and Fingerless Mitten Set



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

This is a fun accessories Leaflet with some really fun stitches using Peru yarn by Katia Yarns.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/criss-cross-ripple-scarf-with-cowl-necktie--beanie-hat-and-fingerless-mittens

£2.00


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful and I love that color!!!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> Beautiful and I love that color!!!


Thank you so much Laurelarts. Had such a manic day yesturday with lots happening and really needed to choose something to really cheerfulxx


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Your designs are spectacular.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

belleflower said:


> This is a fun accessories Leaflet with some really fun stitches using Peru yarn by Katia Yarns.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/criss-cross-ripple-scarf-with-cowl-necktie--beanie-hat-and-fingerless-mittens
> 
> £2.00


I try my best. So pleased you like this onexx


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

The set is lovely! ;0)


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I LOVE the hat especially!

You have a LOT of designs don't you!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

I like the cowl. Do you know if it is knit in the round?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Very nice patterns - I particularly like the hat


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

And yet again..a very sharp design...love it! And for me the color is perfect!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Sandiego said:


> The set is lovely! ;0)


Thank you so much Candy. Hope you are having a relaxing weekendxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

mollyannhad said:


> I LOVE the hat especially!
> 
> You have a LOT of designs don't you!! Keep up the good work!


It looks like Beanies are in big time this fall. I am so pleased you like itxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Mgwg said:


> I like the cowl. Do you know if it is knit in the round?


Hi Mgwg

The Cowl is worked in rows and not rounds.

Hope this helpsxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> Very nice patterns - I particularly like the hat


The Beanie Style just seemed to be the right choice of design to work on with this. Katia Peru yarn is lovely and soft too.xx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

nanaof3 said:


> And yet again..a very sharp design...love it! And for me the color is perfect!


I love this mustard yellow too. It really cheers you up. So pleased you like this one too Nanaof 3xx


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

i love them all you are fantastic


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

dorothymaybell said:


> i love them all you are fantastic


Hi Dorothy

Its really lovely to meet you and thank you so much for your support. You will really love it on this forum. Everyone is so warm, encouraging and supportivexx


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

hi i am just learning to use a computer and i find this site fantastic very helpful thank you all


----------

